# Made out with a girl for the first time



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it's funny that this happened so soon after I just posted about thinking I was never going to have my first kiss but it happened. Ok Im gonna include a lot of info because I'm excited but this is what happened. I was hanging out with one of my friends (who happens to be a girl) and towards the end of the night she dropped me off at my house because I don't have a car. We had been literally talking for probably 4 hours and it was about 11 P.M. and as I was leaving because she said to go home she got out of her car and asked for a hug. She's moving to Sacramento in a couple of days so this might have been the last time we see eachother. After we hugged she was getting really nervous and she finally said that she still had feelings for me (we kinda had a wrong time thing in the past) and I said that I did too. The reason I never wanted to pursue it was because she's like a "popular girl" or whatever and she's had boyfriends before and I thought that I might turn her off if we ever got romantic because I have no idea what I'm doing. But anyway after that she said that everytime she dropped me off she wanted to kiss me and I said that I did too and I straight up said that I didn't want to leave a bad impression of me before she leaves (IK I'm an idiot that's not attractive to be not confident), but after that we had like this connection and we both just leaned in and kissed. The first one was kinda awkward and even said sorry (like an idiot) but she said it was fine and then we basically started making out. Eventually a car drove by the road and freaked us out (I had been like telling her scary stories or whatever cuz it was dark) and she said she finally had to go for real this time. She leaves in a couple days and I'm kinda mad cuz we definitely could have been dating for a while now, I was just too scared to do anything. But It feels good because months of like romantic tension are over and at least we had this one time. Also no flex but she texted me and was surprised that it was my first kiss because she said I was actually really good. My confidence levels have never been this high. But It was crazy because after she left I was basically having a panic attack even though I felt calm? I was shaking a ton but like mentally I was ok, I think it's just like how my anxiety is still there but I'm learning to override it or something. I hope. Sorry for the long post it could have been condensed but yeah I'm really hyper right now.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats! The fact that she's about to move probably makes it easier for you both, because you don't have to figure out if you can make a relationship work or deal with any awkward consequences. You can just enjoy it for what it was.


----------



## Silverman1654 (Mar 21, 2008)

nice work bud, I am far away to making it to this stage


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Paul said:


> Congrats! The fact that she's about to move probably makes it easier for you both, because you don't have to figure out if you can make a relationship work or deal with any awkward consequences. You can just enjoy it for what it was.


That's true, It's kind of bittersweet still but I'm glad that we won't have to break up or anything in the future and it won't be awkward at all. 


Silverman1654 said:


> nice work bud, I am far away to making it to this stage


Thanks, to be honest it kind of takes some luck, if she didn't start it I wouldn't have done anything.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Yay! This is great! Congrats  Gives me hope it'll happen for me soon. Sorry she's leaving though


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

you flirt


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

May it be the first of many! Although you should probably instigate the next one, it's only fair : )


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice, I wonder when my next one will be, surely I'm due for one soon.


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

Good work man! Proud of you. Happy for you


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job. Since she moving away you need to try to get laid before she leaves. Then you will feel real awesome


----------

